# Not sure why it is that noone bothers to respond to my posts...



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

...but hope all goes well with you all. i'm out of here.liz


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I know that I don't respond unless I feel that I have something relevant to say. There wasn't anything that I could have advised you about so didn't want to take up space with wasted words. I have found that most people here are very willing to offer advice, suggestions or support. But it may take some time maybe even a few days. I also notice that once you get one response, more just seem to keep coming. It also seems to take some time to break into the group too.Good Luck! Maybe give it some time or try again.Lj


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

If you check back in Liz you have some answers to a post you made on the Inflamatory Bowel Disease part of the BB. I think you have been checking on the wrong part of the BB. I can't answer because I don't have any answers for you.


----------

